# Bank Holiday Rally at Warwick



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Just curious to know why there was not a Global Rally this year. It is the first year I would have been able to attend so am a bit disappointed.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Grouch

Sorry you missed out on our previous Global rallies, they really have been good.

However they are hard work for the voluntary Rally staff who organise everything. We also do not have huge numbers of staff to divide the work between.

Venue is also a problem and a lot of folks seemed to think we needed a change from Hatton, but finding somewhere central, which will accomodate over 100 motorhomes, with somewhere undercover in case of bad weather (which we always seem to have at the Global!) for around 200 people, at around £7 pupn is not easy!

So this year we did discuss having one but when neither the staff nor the members could seem to agree on a venue, the basic starting point of any rally, we decided to have a year off. It was discussed in this thread:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-96741-days0-orderasc-0.html

We had already got the option on the field at Hatton so decided to use it anyway and have a relaxing type of rally instead. Hopefully LadyJ (Jacquie) and I may have time to visit somewhere other than the rally field this year. :lol: :lol:

Here are the details of the rally we have for Bank Holiday at Hatton you are very welcome to join us:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=314


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

We could do with a few more of you joining us at Hatton Country World please, and can those on the list please confirm they will be attending just so we know how many scones to get :lol: 

You never know Jen we might manage a walk to the pub this time  don't think ive been out of the gates at Hatton apart from running folks to hospital :roll:  



Jacquie


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

We attended the last few years and it was good, we have booked elsewhere for that week now so will see what happens next year.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Jezport said:


> We attended the last few years and it was good, we have booked elsewhere for that week now so will see what happens next year.


Is that because we have no free booze Jeremy :lol: oh well enjoy where ever your going.

We will have a free Cream Tea on the lawn weather permitting and you never know we may even manage a few cans and the odd carton of wine :wink: anything is possible.

Any more off you like to join us then add yourselves to the rally listy please

Jacquie


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

LadyJ said:


> Jezport said:
> 
> 
> > We attended the last few years and it was good, we have booked elsewhere for that week now so will see what happens next year.
> ...


As I don't drink very much, I think that even if it was a drink as much as you want weekend it would not have changed my mind.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

We still have plenty of room for a few more to join us at Hatton for August Bank Holiday.

Still a fair few unconfirmed on the rally list as well  they being

aldhp21
Bat_21
domannhal
cronkle
ROSIEJOE
SilverF1
litcher

are you guys and gals still coming?


Jacquie


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

I've not done a BUMP for months... :roll:

BUMP! 



LadyJ said:


> We still have plenty of room for a few more to join us at Hatton for August Bank Holiday. Still a fair few unconfirmed on the rally list as well  they being
> 
> aldhp21
> Bat_21
> ...


----------



## anita302 (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi Guys,

Yes, I can confirm that Myself, Dennis, Bradley & Sophie will be attending.
How do I confirm on the list? :?: 

Oh and the two dogs!!!

See you soon

Anita


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

I'll confirm for you! Look forward to meeting you.


----------



## anita302 (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks Uncle Norm  

Look forward to meeting you too.  

Anita


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

We still have masses of room at Hatton Country World for a few more of you to join us there for August Bank Holiday weekend, you can arrive Friday and leave Monday or Tuesday which ever suits you


----------



## aldhp21 (Aug 4, 2008)

LadyJ said:


> We still have plenty of room for a few more to join us at Hatton for August Bank Holiday.
> 
> Still a fair few unconfirmed on the rally list as well  they being
> 
> ...


Sorry Jacquie I booked when I thought it was the normal Global and meant to cancel it. Could you remove me from the list please.

Thanks
Alan


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Ok Alan sorry to hear you not joining us this year  you never know you couold be missing some thing good  



Jacquie


----------



## stevo (Feb 8, 2006)

*hatton rally*

can you please put us on the list , we will arrive on friday john&sue


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

*Re: hatton rally*



stevo said:


> can you please put us on the list , we will arrive on friday john&sue


Hi John & Sue

I have added your nane to that rally.
Enjoy

George


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Could everyone on the rally please confirm they are attending

those unconfirmed are

Bat_21
cronkle
olly_sam
domannhal
ROSIEJOE
gaga


You can bring all your junk oops un wanted goods I mean :lol: to sell from your vans



Jacquie


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

Jacquie, could you take my name off please as I can't make it this year after all. My son's coming home that weekend.

Viv


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

We still have plenty of room for a few more to join us at Hatton for August Bank Holiday. 

Still a fair few unconfirmed on the rally list as well they being: 


Bat_21 
domannhal 
cronkle 
ROSIEJOE 
olly_sam
gaga


updated list.


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

anita302 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Yes, I can confirm that Myself, Dennis, Bradley & Sophie will be attending.
> How do I confirm on the list? :?:
> ...


Hi Anita

I have confirmed you on the rally,glad to see you made this one.

scottie.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

litcher said:


> Jacquie, could you take my name off please as I can't make it this year after all. My son's coming home that weekend.
> 
> Viv


Sorry you can't join us Viv, scottie has taken you off the list.


----------



## SilverF1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Jen, we'll arrive on the 26th.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Norman & Liz

I have confirmed you on the list, thanks for letting us know.

It'll be nice to see you both again.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Still showing unconfirmed are

Bat_21
domannhal
cronkle
olly_sam
gaga

Can you guys and Gals please let us know if you will be attending Hatton. Thanks


It's a great big field folks so plenty of room for at least another 80

If you want to visit Warwick Castle while in the area I have some 2 for 1 vouchers.


Jacquie


----------



## aivlys (May 1, 2005)

LadyJ said:


> Still showing unconfirmed are
> 
> Bat_21
> domannhal
> ...


Jacquei - can you put me down for the vouchers please,

Thanks Sylv


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi aivlys

Jacquies away at the moment but I'm sure she'll have made a note of your request.

I did think a few more would be coming to Hatton, it's a good price at £7.50pupn over a Bank Holiday weekend!

I know it's not the same as the Global but we are having a Car Boot sale, so you can get rid of all that stuff you don't need plus a few other things going on.

I'm told it's a lovely area to visit as well, with canal walks and Warwick as well as the shopping area in Hatton itself. I'm looking forward to having some time to visiting some of them this year :wink:

If this has managed to persuade you, just add your name to the MHF list:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=314


----------



## aivlys (May 1, 2005)

clianthus said:


> Hi aivlys
> 
> Jacquies away at the moment but I'm sure she'll have made a note of your request.
> 
> ...


 Done and sorted. many tks.


----------



## anita302 (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi

Anyone taking kids with them this year?

Anita


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

anita302 said:


> Hi
> 
> Anyone taking kids with them this year?
> 
> Anita


Hi Anita

At the moment there doesn't seem to be any coming but there is time yet, there is plenty for kids at Hatton Country World so maybe your 2 will find some to play with as its always busy there.

We could do with a few more attendees PLEASE where are the other 80 or so that normally come to Hatton :?: its a cheap weekend for a Bank Holiday

Jacquie


----------



## anita302 (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi

I cannot understand what's happened to all the kids that used to come on the rallies. :?: 

Of all the rallies, you would have thought they'd be queueing up for this one.

Think we need to keep bumping this thread.

Anita


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

I am also surprised with the lack of attendance for this rally. 8O Hatton has a lot to offer!

I would have been there in a flash had I not got tickets for the Ireland v England rugby match in Dublin!  :lol: 

I will raise a glass of the black stuff to you all! :wink: 

Keith


----------



## Dave-F (Jun 26, 2009)

Hi can we still put our names down for the rally 
Dave & Angela


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Dave-F said:


> Hi can we still put our names down for the rally
> Dave & Angela


You sure can Dave & Angela  just add your good selves to me listy

Hatton Rally clicky here

Just click on the bit at the bottom that says "I want to reserve a provisional place at this Standard Rally" and fill in your details and that will add you to the listy.

We look forward to meeting you there

Jacquie


----------



## anita302 (Feb 11, 2007)

bump


----------



## anita302 (Feb 11, 2007)

bumped again :wink:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

We still have room for plenty more of you if you are looking for somewhere to go for the Bank Holiday weekend





Jacquie


----------



## anita302 (Feb 11, 2007)

Whose started sorting car boot stuff out :?: 

That's one of my jobs for this weekend. Kids are even seeing if they have anything to contribute :roll: 

Anita


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

anita302 said:


> Whose started sorting car boot stuff out :?:
> 
> That's one of my jobs for this weekend. Kids are even seeing if they have anything to contribute :roll:
> 
> Anita


That the ticket Anita bring all the stuff you thought you needed and found you didn't :roll: :lol:

Any more coming???? still time to add your selves to the rally listy only be quick if you want a cream tea as I have to buy the scones.

Jacquie


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jackie and all!

Cream teas - wow! I'm looking forward to those!

Oh, and I've got the quiz ready, as promised. Just a general knowledge one for a bit of fun, that's all. :wink: 

Can't wait!  

Any one else fancy a fun weekend in good company? If the weather turns naughty - it's a bank holiday weekend - at least we have the polytunnel to keep us dry. :roll:

Don't forget all the junk that you want to sell/give away at the motorhome boot sale.

It's such a lovely location, especially for the first-timer... shops, kiddies' farm and play area, walks along the Grand Union tow path to Warwick, watching the hard graft of narrow boat users on the 21 locks of the Hatton Flight...


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Well not long now to our rally at Hatton Country World we do still have room for a few more so just add your selves to the rally list.

Directions once you get to Hatton County World

Come in the main gate and take the left hand fork sign posted car park we will be at the bottom on the left hand side and the MHF Flag will be flying so just head towards it.

The rally starts at *10am on Friday* and you can stay till Tuesday.

Hatton have a gate system and the main gate is locked at 7pm so if you are going to be later than 7pm arriving you will need to ring us so we can let you in.

My number is *0753 863 6122* and Clianthus number is *0770 927 3974*

Have a safe trip there and we look forward to seeing you all.

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All


If you are not arriving on the Friday could you please let me know which day you are arriving as we don't want to be sitting up all night on Friday waiting for you.

Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

We'll be there on the Friday, hopefully noonish, but I haven't asked Sandra yet!! :roll:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Any more coming out to play this weekend?




Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Well we have landed at Hatton and the grass has been cut  and is hard at the moment, we are in our usual spot although we are shareing with 3 other clus this year.

We do not have use of the poly tunnel  but we do have use of the Front Bar for Friday Saturday and Sunday evenings which is much better than the poly tunnel and a lot warmer  and there will also be food on offer so bring some cash if you want to eat, its mainly snacky stuff though.

Look forward to seeing you all tomorrow and if you are not coming please let us know.

My number 0753 863 6122 Jen's number0770 927 3974

Jacquie


----------



## anita302 (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi 

We shall be arriving midday (ish) tomorrow.

Do you think we need the tow car or is there plenty to see and do within walking distance?

Anita


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

anita302 said:


> Hi
> 
> We shall be arriving midday (ish) tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Hi Anita

Up to you we have our car with us if you want to go into Warwick maybe best to bring car as its a bit of a hike to the bus stop from here.

Jacquie


----------



## forterotwins (Feb 25, 2008)

*Hatton weekend - thank you*

  *
TO ALL AT THE HATTON WEEKEND*​​​
Thank you to you for a great weekend and even more for your help and kindness for Dawn when i was rushed into hospital and for the concern shown by all .
Proud to be a member of motorhome facts 
Thanks to all

MOD NOTE: This topic has been merged with the original Rally thread. We try to keep only one thread for each rally if possible.


----------



## larrywatters (Aug 21, 2007)

just to say thanks for a great week end, as usual the two bossy boots got it right  but we won the bingo   See u all at humble for the new year rave get it down with thit homes yr man no wot i mean
j and k have a great time in France :twisted:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

forterotwins said:


> when i was rushed into hospital and for the concern shown by all .


Are you OK, Lawrence?

Gerald


----------



## forterotwins (Feb 25, 2008)

*me*



geraldandannie said:


> forterotwins said:
> 
> 
> > when i was rushed into hospital and for the concern shown by all .
> ...


Hi both 
Yes ok now had a little blip with blood pressure and heart rate blood pressure drop heart rate went to 30 i passed out in warwick castle .
but ok now thank you for asking its good to now people care .
How are you two and are you away, we are going to france on sunday down to the camargue and then the long route back .


----------

